# 189 - proof for Functional English of spouse.



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

To prove that the secondary applicant in your visa (in most cases spouse) has functional English capabilities one can either submit their IELTS score ( minimum 4.5) or provide a certificate from their highest degree college that their medium of instruction was in English. A minimum of 2 years of instruction should be in English. I got this letter format from a friend who had initially uploaded his wife's degree certificate, but then CO asked for this letter as well. Attaching the format for reference.

Note: This letter was on the college letter head.

*Edit: Added note.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

What is your query here?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> What is your query here?


 Sorry didn't mean it as a query, a friend forwarded this format hence shared it here if anyone were in look out for such a format.

*edit: Grammar


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Great !


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Teamranger,

Many thanks to you for sharing this template. Am sure it would definitely help us.

--SSK.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

One question: Can I get this letter from university as well ? 

--SSK.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

skksundar said:


> One question: Can I get this letter from university as well ? --SSK.


Not sure about that , in this case they got it from college and got the grant thereafter.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Not sure about that , in this case they got it from college and got the grant thereafter.




Very Useful template mate.. thanks for sharing....


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,
I am not able to locate a copy in the thread. Can someone please send it to me and will be very thankful to you.

Kind regards


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi, I am not able to locate a copy in the thread. Can someone please send it to me and will be very thankful to you. Kind regards


Check attachment in the first post.


----------



## mujeeb246 (Jun 26, 2014)

rt00021 said:


> Attachment seems to be pending for approval. Wait, buddy jujeeb246 till it gets approved. Or else if you need it urgently, just google it.


Sure mate. Thanks


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Just curious how long does this pending for approval take ?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## bigdaddy (Jul 4, 2014)

mujeeb246 said:


> Hi,
> I am not able to locate a copy in the thread. Can someone please send it to me and will be very thankful to you.
> 
> Kind regards


You can use the following.


To whom it may concern

This is to certify that Mrs.........(Reg No: ) attended this college/University for [Degree name/B.A/BSc] program From 2001-2003 (2Years). The medium of instruction is ENGLISH in this degree program. She successfully passed the required exams to complete the degree. 

This letter is issued upon the request of applicant


----------



## gold4uin (Oct 12, 2012)

Will the CO be happy with below contents on letter obtained from school? They have not mentioned that I completed studies in English language but rather ' The medium of instruction in our school is English'

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

It is hereby certified that '....' son of '......' had been a regular
student of Class Xi-XII for the session (1995-97) as per our school records.
The medium of instruction in our school is English.

Principal


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

In my opinion, it is much more straightforward for spouse to take the IELTS exam.


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> To prove that the secondary applicant in your visa (in most cases spouse) has functional English capabilities one can either submit their IELTS score ( minimum 4.5) or provide a certificate from their highest degree college that their medium of instruction was in English. A minimum of 2 years of instruction should be in English. I got this letter format from a friend who had initially uploaded his wife's degree certificate, but then CO asked for this letter as well. Attaching the format for reference.
> 
> Note: This letter was on the college letter head.
> 
> *Edit: Added note.


:help:

Thanks for the format ,

So if you are aploading this certificate - will points be added up ( 5) for you wife's qualification ? I guess NO .. but still asking this question :blah:

Thanks 
Yash


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

yashdeepsingh said:


> :help: Thanks for the format , So if you are aploading this certificate - will points be added up ( 5) for you wife's qualification ? I guess NO .. but still asking this question :blah: Thanks Yash


Nope , this is just to prove that a secondary applicant above 16 or 18 years has functional knowledge of English. Other option is write IELTS and get 4.5 overall. 

For spouse points you would need 6 in all bands plus their occupation in CSOL assessed by the competent authority.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

gold4uin said:


> Will the CO be happy with below contents on letter obtained from school? They have not mentioned that I completed studies in English language but rather ' The medium of instruction in our school is English' TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN It is hereby certified that '....' son of '......' had been a regular student of Class Xi-XII for the session (1995-97) as per our school records. The medium of instruction in our school is English. Principal


Yes that simply means the student was taught in English . This would work.


----------



## Surendrn (Aug 22, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> To prove that the secondary applicant in your visa (in most cases spouse) has functional English capabilities one can either submit their IELTS score ( minimum 4.5) or provide a certificate from their highest degree college that their medium of instruction was in English. A minimum of 2 years of instruction should be in English. I got this letter format from a friend who had initially uploaded his wife's degree certificate, but then CO asked for this letter as well. Attaching the format for reference.
> 
> Note: This letter was on the college letter head.
> 
> *Edit: Added note.


Not able to open the attachment. Its shows pending verification. Can you send me that format please. Im in the same situation now and i need to submit the letter at earliest.


----------



## sunilreddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Surendrn said:


> Not able to open the attachment. Its shows pending verification. Can you send me that format please. Im in the same situation now and i need to submit the letter at earliest.



Just see the letter attached.

I have submitted my wife's letter for functional english as attached.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sunilreddy said:


> Just see the letter attached. I have submitted my wife's letter for functional english as attached.


Here's the text. 

To whom so ever it may concern

This is with reference to the Australian visa application of <spouse name>. She was a student of <college name> from <date from> to <date to> and completed her <degree> . The details of her subjects are available in her marks sheets. 

The medium of instruction during her course of study was English. She has good oral and written communication skill in English.


<name of signing authority>

<college seal>

Date:
Place:


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello guys, 

Can someone please provide clarity on below situation.

For my spouse's proof of functional English, I have got letter from her college (Bachelor , 3 years) in the required format, since she has done her Bachelor in English medium, but she has also done Masters, but that is in regional language. Will this create an issue ?

Primary & Seconday education : Regional language
Bachelor : English medium
Masters : Regional language

I am about to apply for subclass 190, any inputs provided would be greatly helpful.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

jhp said:


> Hello guys, Can someone please provide clarity on below situation. For my spouse's proof of functional English, I have got letter from her college (Bachelor , 3 years) in the required format, since she has done her Bachelor in English medium, but she has also done Masters, but that is in regional language. Will this create an issue ? Primary & Seconday education : Regional language Bachelor : English medium Masters : Regional language I am about to apply for subclass 190, any inputs provided would be greatly helpful. Thanks in advance!


The website says this as part of requirement .

" completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English"

I think you satisfy the above. However, many members have recommended taking up IELTS to be safe when in doubt.


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> The website says this as part of requirement .
> 
> " completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English"
> 
> I think you satisfy the above. However, many members have recommended taking up IELTS to be safe when in doubt.


Thanks mate, 

I will try to book IELTS also, if dates are available.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi TeamRanger,

I need some help.... can you please help?

I am trying to submit EOI for 189 visa. But, if I select 'Yes' to add partner to my application, on subsequent screen it asks for partner's english qualification.
There it is mandatory to select either IELTS or OET.

If I want to submit EOI without her IELTS score, how should I submit it ??
If I don't add her to my application then I won't get 5 partner points.

Can you please help? Please excuse me if this not the right way to post, this is my first post.

Note: Both of us have got +ve skill assessment from ACS and I have got IELTS score too.

Indrajit.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Need help to submit EOI*



sunilreddy said:


> Just see the letter attached.
> 
> I have submitted my wife's letter for functional english as attached.


Hi Sunil,


I need some help.... can you please help?

I am trying to submit EOI for 189 visa. But, if I select 'Yes' to add partner to my application, on subsequent screen it asks for partner's english qualification.
There it is mandatory to select either IELTS or OET.

If I want to submit EOI without her IELTS score, how should I submit it ??
If I don't add her to my application then I won't get 5 partner points.

Can you please help? Please excuse me if this not the right way to post, this is my first post.

Note: Both of us have got +ve skill assessment from ACS and I have got IELTS score too.

Can you please tell me how to claim partner points without her having IELTS scores??

H

Indrajit.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Hi TeamRanger, I need some help.... can you please help? I am trying to submit EOI for 189 visa. But, if I select 'Yes' to add partner to my application, on subsequent screen it asks for partner's english qualification. There it is mandatory to select either IELTS or OET. If I want to submit EOI without her IELTS score, how should I submit it ?? If I don't add her to my application then I won't get 5 partner points. Can you please help? Please excuse me if this not the right way to post, this is my first post. Note: Both of us have got +ve skill assessment from ACS and I have got IELTS score too. Indrajit.


Well unless you have IELTS scores you cannot submit EOI. Because EOI is based on points.

What is the status of your wife's IELTS as of now?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Well unless you have IELTS scores you cannot submit EOI. Because EOI is based on points.
> 
> What is the status of your wife's IELTS as of now?


Thank you for your prompt reply....

She has not yet given IELTS. I was planning to submit letter from her college as a proof for her functional english.
But, now while submitting my EOI it is asking me for her IELTS score.

My query is -
Is it possible to claim 5 points for partner skills (She too has a +ve skill assessment result), if she has NOT given IELTS?
If no, then in which just a letter is enough as proof??


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply....
> 
> She has not yet given IELTS. I was planning to submit letter from her college as a proof for her functional english.
> But, now while submitting my EOI it is asking me for her IELTS score.
> ...


Indrajit,

I believe, if you want to claim partner's points you need IELTS score for your spouse. Letter from college would suffice to show proof of functional English for the all the applicants above 18 and for whom you are not claiming any points. Others can confirm this.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

jhp said:


> Indrajit,
> 
> I believe, if you want to claim partner's points you need IELTS score for your spouse. Letter from college would suffice to show proof of functional English for the all the applicants above 18 and for whom you are not claiming any points. Others can confirm this.


Ohh..:confused2:

Now again, it will waste my 2 months 

Any idea on how much score she will need or any link where I can find all this information ??

Thanks


----------



## jhp (Jun 25, 2013)

Indrajit said:


> Ohh..:confused2:
> 
> Now again, it will waste my 2 months
> 
> ...


Check this out

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Ohh..:confused2: Now again, it will waste my 2 months  Any idea on how much score she will need or any link where I can find all this information ?? Thanks


Indrajit in order to claim 5 points from spouse , ur partner should have a positive assessment plus 6 in all bands in IELTS. Without which you cannot submit EOI. 

The letter about functional English is needed when you are not claiming partner points but rather adding him or her as a dependent who is above 16 years of age.

Hence I recommend you to start blocking dates for IELTS ASAP .


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Indrajit in order to claim 5 points from spouse , ur partner should have a positive assessment plus 6 in all bands in IELTS. Without which you cannot submit EOI.
> 
> The letter about functional English is needed when you are not claiming partner points but rather adding him or her as a dependent who is above 16 years of age.
> 
> Hence I recommend you to start blocking dates for IELTS ASAP .


Yes, u r rgt.......

but now rather than waiting for her scores, I am planning to submit EOI with 6o points itself, after her scores, I will update my EOI and take it 65.

Will ths b rgt???


----------



## Sandeepreddy502 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Plz reply for this*

I got visa of 3 months
+ve skills assessment-electronics engineers....no experience
I launched EOI with southern inland for 489 in couple of weeks back
How LONG will they take to assess my EOI..
I have 60 points on board...
Reply plz


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Yes, u r rgt....... but now rather than waiting for her scores, I am planning to submit EOI with 6o points itself, after her scores, I will update my EOI and take it 65. Will ths b rgt???


That is correct. But have you checked how long does it take for your occupation code to get an invite.? Hope you understand there is no difference between a 60 points based EOI and 65 points based one after you get a successful invite. You may well start IELTS process for your spouse now, but chances are that by the time you get the TRF of IELTS , you may have already been invited to apply for visa.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Sandeepreddy502 said:


> I got visa of 3 months +ve skills assessment-electronics engineers....no experience I launched EOI with southern inland for 489 in couple of weeks back How LONG will they take to assess my EOI.. I have 60 points on board... Reply plz


It would be better if you ask this query on EOI submitted thread or 489 based threads for accurate guidance. Am on mobile hence unable to post links to threads.


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> That is correct. But have you checked how long does it take for your occupation code to get an invite.? Hope you understand there is no difference between a 60 points based EOI and 65 points based one after you get a successful invite. You may well start IELTS process for your spouse now, but chances are that by the time you get the TRF of IELTS , you may have already been invited to apply for visa.



Yes, I understand that points are useful only till we get an invite. I am not aware of the times taken for my occupation code to get an invite, can you please let me know, where can I check that??


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Yes, I understand that points are useful only till we get an invite. I am not aware of the times taken for my occupation code to get an invite, can you please let me know, where can I check that??


You can check the tracker maintained in the thread titled EOI Submitted club, on phone hence unable to post link. Also there is a skill select page which shows the invitation round cut offs for each round per occupation code, Will post the link once I get it .


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> You can check the tracker maintained in the thread titled EOI Submitted club, on phone hence unable to post link. Also there is a skill select page which shows the invitation round cut offs for each round per occupation code, Will post the link once I get it .


Thank you very much, I will check it.

I have 2 more queries in submitting EOI, it will b great if you can help.

My query is -

1. Should I mention my complete work experience in EOI application or only that part of experience which comes after December 2009?

2. Mentioning my complete experience gives me 10 points for experience which will be in contrast with the ACS skill assessment.

3. On 'Family Members' page there is a question as below - 

'Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?'....

If we select 'No' then it doesn't ask any further information but if we say 'yes' (I want to add my wife to my application), then again on next it asks me about english language test about her.

Can you guide on this please ??


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Thank you very much, I will check it. I have 2 more queries in submitting EOI, it will b great if you can help. My query is - 1. Should I mention my complete work experience in EOI application or only that part of experience which comes after December 2009? 2. Mentioning my complete experience gives me 10 points for experience which will be in contrast with the ACS skill assessment. 3. On 'Family Members' page there is a question as below - 'Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?'.... If we select 'No' then it doesn't ask any further information but if we say 'yes' (I want to add my wife to my application), then again on next it asks me about english language test about her. Can you guide on this please ??


1. Mention complete employment history by splitting the ones before dec 2009 and after. Mark the ones before 2009 as 'not' relevant to occupation and for the ones after dec 2009 as Yes for relevant to occupation.

2. Since you marked the other experience as no , EOI will not include them for points calculation. Hence no mismatch between ACS and EOI points. If you see otherwise then recheck EOI thoroughly before submitting it.

3. There is a question are there any family members - answer yes.
For how many family members ans 1 or more depending upon whether you have kids.
For would the partner be accompanied in future application answer yes.

The next page you see for IELTS is for you , i.e. Client.

Spouse IELTS will be asked only if you answer yes for claiming points for partner skills.

Pm me if you still have doubts.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> To prove that the secondary applicant in your visa (in most cases spouse) has functional English capabilities one can either submit their IELTS score ( minimum 4.5) or provide a certificate from their highest degree college that their medium of instruction was in English. A minimum of 2 years of instruction should be in English. I got this letter format from a friend who had initially uploaded his wife's degree certificate, but then CO asked for this letter as well. Attaching the format for reference.
> 
> Note: This letter was on the college letter head.
> 
> *Edit: Added note.


<PM> It says attachment pending for approval, if you do not mind please mail me on [email protected]


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> <PM> It says attachment pending for approval, if you do not mind please mail me on


Please remove your email id. It's against forum rules to post personal email ids. Use PM feature to communicate personally.

Here's another simple format a friend used to get visa recently.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Indrajit said:


> Yes, I understand that points are useful only till we get an invite. I am not aware of the times taken for my occupation code to get an invite, can you please let me know, where can I check that??


Here's the link from Skill Select site, scroll below you will find Invitation rounds, click on current round about details of cut offs.

SkillSelect


Also do read about Skilled Immigration visa type 189 here. Has important info about the process. http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1119.pdf


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> 1. Mention complete employment history by splitting the ones before dec 2009 and after. Mark the ones before 2009 as 'not' relevant to occupation and for the ones after dec 2009 as Yes for relevant to occupation.
> 
> 2. Since you marked the other experience as no , EOI will not include them for points calculation. Hence no mismatch between ACS and EOI points. If you see otherwise then recheck EOI thoroughly before submitting it.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, your replies really help me a lot and it means a lot....
Excellent job....keep it up


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

liferaja said:


> can't open the attachment, could u please email it to me on [email protected] regards, Abhijeet


Hi life raja, in this thread if u look up a post on 19th oct 12:57 am , you can see I have attached image. On mobile hence cannot post links. Pm me if you need further info.


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Hi life raja, in this thread if u look up a post on 19th oct 12:57 am , you can see I have attached image. On mobile hence cannot post links. Pm me if you need further info.


Hii
I am not able to download attached lic mentioned by u??
How can i get it??can u mail it??

Sandeep Bhatia | IELTS : 7 7 7 7 | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2014 | SA Results : 6/6/2014 | EOI(60 pts) : ??


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

please check this.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...-spouse-functionalenglishproofcertificate.jpg


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> please check this.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...-spouse-functionalenglishproofcertificate.jpg


Hi TeamRager, 

My wife has completed her BCA & MCA from IGNOU which is correspondence, will letter from Uni be sufficient..I am asking because as per immi site, there has been nothing written for paet-time or correspondence.

As per immi: 

1. Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Full time, so NO

2. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Letter from school stating medium was english ?

3. Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Letter from school stating medium was english ?

PS: She has also given IELTS , but its now 2.5 years old, as per site, IELTS should have been completed within last 12 months.

Any suggestion ?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Hi TeamRager, My wife has completed her BCA & MCA from IGNOU which is correspondence, will letter from Uni be sufficient..I am asking because as per immi site, there has been nothing written for paet-time or correspondence. As per immi: 1. Completed a degree, a higher degree, a diploma or a trade certificate that required at least two years of full-time study or training in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Full time, so NO 2. Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Letter from school stating medium was english ? 3. Completed at least five years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English. - Letter from school stating medium was english ? PS: She has also given IELTS , but its now 2.5 years old, as per site, IELTS should have been completed within last 12 months. Any suggestion ?


Yes a university letter should also suffice. But as you said it's not a full time study have a doubt if CO will accept it. How about school and pre-university(11th and 12th)? If those were in English, try a letter from there as well. Also recommend trying for IELTS, safest bet out there.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TeamRanger said:


> Yes a university letter should also suffice. But as you said it's not a full time study have a doubt if CO will accept it. How about school and pre-university(11th and 12th)? If those were in English, try a letter from there as well. Also recommend trying for IELTS, safest bet out there.


Thanks mate, i am seeing safest bet to give ielts or pte - a.
Love the part of ptea....exam in one day and complete result in another day unlike ielts.

Goin with that 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi, I am not able to locate a copy in the thread. Can someone please send it to me and will be very thankful to you.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

asim79 said:


> Hi, I am not able to locate a copy in the thread. Can someone please send it to me and will be very thankful to you.


See this link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sh.../forumsite/20560/topics/490569?postid=5518761


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Dear All/Experts,

I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application. 

Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low. 

I have below questions worrying me 

A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application:

1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned?

B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application:

1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application.

2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English? 

3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes?


C) For Spouse & Children evidence document:

1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ? 

D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application:

1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application?

Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me.

Thanks
Dhananjaya K


----------



## asim79 (Apr 8, 2015)

TeamRanger said:


> See this link
> 
> 189 - proof for Functional English of spouse. - Page 5



Thanks A lot... Got it


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All/Experts, I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application. Brief details about My spouse education--> Masters degree in Kannada subject and from 1st to 10th standard also Kannada Medium, English speaking/writing knowledge is poor/low. I have below questions worrying me  A) For Spouse "Education History" in Visa Application: 1) I had selected "Masters Degree (Other)" and selected "NO" for question "Has the applicant completed, or is currently enrolled in, any studies at secondary level or above ---> Now in supporting documents required list under spouse, They have not asked any Qualification documents, Whether I have to translate her 10th, degree & Master degree certificates & Marks cards to English and submit as proof even though they had not mentioned? B) For Spouse "English Language Ability" in Visa Application: 1) As she not written any English language test in last 36 months--> I had selected "NO" in Visa Application. 2) As she doesn't have functional English language ability--> I had selected "NO", Whether It would be any problem in getting Visa approval if there is no functional English? 3) Whether CO will ask for second installment for not having functional English language ability ? When they would ask if yes? C) For Spouse & Children evidence document: 1) What document we can show/submit for "Evidence of Custody" for Spouse and children ? D) For Parents (Mother & Father) in Visa Application: 1) I had given both parents as non-migrants in visa application, they do not have passport. But now in supporting documents required list character certificate, health assessment and Form 1221 is being mentioned ---> Is there any way to write/submit a form/letter/amendment to CO/ Visa Officer that both parents are not dependents OR If can be removed from visa application? Request experts to advise me on above concerns for me. Thanks Dhananjaya K



A1 Since she's competed masters you should put yes for secondary education. Yes you have to translate and upload.

B123 it is mandatory for every applicant above 18 to have functional English. If not , once CO is assigned he will ask you to pay the fees and ask for receipt. Have you thought of at least one attempt of IELTS to see if your spouse can manage at least a 4.5 in each section? I bet it's lot cheaper than the second installment fees.

C1 if you have uploaded birth certificate of child which has both the parents names. You don't need any other documents to prove custody. You may ignore this.

D1 I don't know the answer and am not too sure if you can do that now once you have added them. You may need to check with CO.


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot Team Rangers for your advise.

Thanks,
Dhananjaya K



TeamRanger said:


> A1 Since she's competed masters you should put yes for secondary education. Yes you have to translate and upload.
> 
> B123 it is mandatory for every applicant above 18 to have functional English. If not , once CO is assigned he will ask you to pay the fees and ask for receipt. Have you thought of at least one attempt of IELTS to see if your spouse can manage at least a 4.5 in each section? I bet it's lot cheaper than the second installment fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatel5917 (Nov 4, 2014)

dhananjaya.k said:


> Dear All/Experts,
> 
> I had applied for 189 Visa and added my spouse and children's as dependent in my application.
> 
> ...



hi,

To remove your parents from the application you need to fill out Form 1023 and upload it to your application .
Once the CO is assigned they will remove them from the application. It is not a big deal at all . I had to do the same.

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

HI Patel,

Thanks for your inputs.

I had mentioned my parents as non-migrating dependents in visa application.

Now to remove both mother & father from application what I have to enter in form 1023 so that it should not affect Visa processing. Pl advise or share what was your problem in visa application and what was reason given by you.

Pl PM me separately if possible.

Thanks
Dhannajaya K 



apatel5917 said:


> hi,
> 
> To remove your parents from the application you need to fill out Form 1023 and upload it to your application .
> Once the CO is assigned they will remove them from the application. It is not a big deal at all . I had to do the same.
> ...


----------



## dhananjaya.k (Oct 15, 2014)

Dear Team rangers/Experts,

For my query A1, Now I will not be able to update as "Yes" in Visa application right? and also there is no option to upload educational documents under my spouse requirement list . What would be next step OR wait for CO's advise/email on requirements for my spouse educational documents.

Some more queries:

Still CO is not yet assigned for my case:
1) But I have uploaded some of the readily available documents color scan copies to my and dependent document list (except parents)--> Would this be any issue? 

2) Some documents I have to translate to English and upload later next week---> I think this should not be an issue right?

3) I had updated e-Medical details in immi A/c login and got referral letters ---> I should have updated e-Medical details later when CO asks or It is OK to update prior to CO email? Would this delay the processing? 
With this Referral letter Can I complete medical examinations prior to CO requests for medicals?

4) When I can contact for PCC? Whether I have to wait for CO's email for same?

Pl advise

Thanks
Dhananjaya K






dhananjaya.k said:


> Thanks a lot Team Rangers for your advise.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dhananjaya K


----------



## chakri535 (Sep 7, 2015)

TeamRanger said:


> To prove that the secondary applicant in your visa (in most cases spouse) has functional English capabilities one can either submit their IELTS score ( minimum 4.5) or provide a certificate from their highest degree college that their medium of instruction was in English. A minimum of 2 years of instruction should be in English. I got this letter format from a friend who had initially uploaded his wife's degree certificate, but then CO asked for this letter as well. Attaching the format for reference.
> 
> Note: This letter was on the college letter head.
> 
> *Edit: Added note.


Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum and done with my PTE, EOI (65 points) and received an invitation as part of 7th September round. Before submitting the visa application, from the whole conversation I do have one query, "even though we submit the required letter head proof of English at times CO asks to provide an equivalent IELTS/PTE score". If they ask us within how many days should we show this proof? Are we allowed with some time here?


----------



## WC2015inOZ (Mar 28, 2014)

chakri535 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum and done with my PTE, EOI (65 points) and received an invitation as part of 7th September round. Before submitting the visa application, from the whole conversation I do have one query, "even though we submit the required letter head proof of English at times CO asks to provide an equivalent IELTS/PTE score". If they ask us within how many days should we show this proof? Are we allowed with some time here?


They might give you 1 month time and you can ask for more time. Just keep one thing in mind, if you have made the payment and you tell them genuine reason then they can give you 3 months time as well. So don't worry about it so much. All the best!!!


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

*SUB CLASS 189 - Dependent Spouse*

Hi All,


Need your help with understanding functional english knowledge required for spouse

is medium of instruction letter in english is sufficient OR IELTS is only way. If Only ielts is only accepted then how much score is required in each band

thanks


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need your help with understanding functional english knowledge required for spouse
> 
> ...


Hello, the former is sufficient. Remember the letter should be from the college or university.


----------

